# 2008 DrMondo Halloween



## DrMondo (Dec 28, 2007)

I hope I'm doing this correctly - and I'm in the right place.

Julie and Dad 2008 Halloween slideshow slideshow by DrMondo - Photobucket

Click on pic for slideshow (hopefully).

Thanks,

Mondo


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

nice display! And the slideshow worked!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree, nice display.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice display - you did a good job.


----------



## DrMondo (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks! We had a ball!

Mondo


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

YUp Nice display..
funny ..candy in the body, good one
I like the Frankie? in the window pic


----------



## DrMondo (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you! Quite a few kids just flat out refused to stick their hand in the body for candy. LOL!
Nice catch on the guy in the window. I was going to use Frank elsewhere, but decided not to at the last minute. When I saw that there was nothing in the upstair's window, I stuck him and an orange light/strobe and got a creepy "watcher" checking out the crowd.

Thanks again,

M


----------

